# Our Kitchens



## rodentraiser (Aug 11, 2016)

Not only am I unsure of where to put this thread, I also don't know if there is already one like it. I did a search and didn't find anything, so here goes:

I thought we could post pictures of our kitchens here. 

I have 5 pictures I'd like to post of my kitchen to start with, mainly to show how small it is. It's actually not a kitchen, it's a kitchenette. It may be an efficiency kitchen, but it's certainly not efficient. However, it is functional, after a fashion.

My kitchen has about 3' x 7'  of floor space. Everything in these pictures is in that space. And the reason I had to take so many pictures is because there wasn't room to back up and still be able to see the kitchen!

And I apologize for the poor quality of the photos - my camera needs to be replaced. 

Starting in the corner - the door to come into my room is to the right of the stove. I don't use the cabinet above the stove because it's too high for me and the door doesn't stay closed. I have it taped shut right now.









This was taken across the room from the stove - yup, that's the other side of the door. It just clears the cabinet when I open it. I found this cabinet on Craig's List and the only drawers I have in the kitchen are in the cabinet. It's where I store all my dishes.








My chopping block gives me some much needed counter space. The end of the wall behind the pots is where the kitchen ends.









Across from the pot stand is the sink (the towel isn't dirty, it's just damp). The double cabinet above the sink is the only cabinet I have for food. That's my only counter space (about 2' x 2') besides the chopping block and no, I didn't wreck it by cutting on it. It was supposed to be replaced, but the building ran out of funds.









We can place the fridge anywhere in the room we like, so I chose to place it just past the sink to make a small room of my kitchenette. To get into my room, I have to squeeze in between the fridge and the chopping block. There's really more room to get by than it looks.

The door to my room (the one between the stove and the cabinet) is directly across from the fridge and to get this pic, I  stepped out into the hallway a couple feet. 







Does anyone else want to share pics of their kitchen?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 11, 2016)

Although that's not quite what I had in mind when I asked if anyone wanted to share pics of their kitchens!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not moving in until next month, so it technically isn't my kitchen yet, but below are some photos of the kitchen area as it currently is. I'm planning to do some renovation, although that likely won't happen until next year sometime. 

It's a 90 year old house with all the original woodwork. I plan to keep the arts and crafts look intact, and renovate it accordingly with new cabinets that fit that style. I also want to take that modern, but strangely dated, center island out and add a large wooden prep table that will also accommodate seating. 

My favorite part is the walk-in pantry. Although it looks as if it was added later, it's still kind of a neat feature that you don't see much in modern kitchens.

Long story short, The challenge will be to make upgrades that give me additional storage and a few modern touches, but without destroying the character of a 1920s kitchen. I'd like to imagine it as a space where my grandmother would have felt at home.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2016)

*RT*..congratulations on making the most of your space with your innovations and those copper pots are stunning! You've made it a very appealing tiny kitchen! Good job!

*SLoB*....oh yes, what a great first reaction to a kitchen fire.  Take a picture!

*Steve*, what a great kitchen space! I agree your changes should fit the character of that wonderful old house! 

I'll be back with my kitchen pictures.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 12, 2016)

Such pretty, pretty kitchens!



Kayelle said:


> *RT*..congratulations on making the most of your space with your innovations and those copper pots are stunning! You've made it a very appealing tiny kitchen! Good job!



Thank you! One of the reasons I took the pics today was because I had just polished those pots. I think in December, I'm going to order a set of stainless steel cookware and then sell the copper set. They might look nice now, but use them once, and they start getting that "patina"!


----------



## Addie (Aug 12, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm not moving in until next month, so it technically isn't my kitchen yet, but below are some photos of the kitchen area as it currently is. I'm planning to do some renovation, although that likely won't happen until next year sometime.
> 
> It's a 90 year old house with all the original woodwork. I plan to keep the arts and crafts look intact, and renovate it accordingly with new cabinets that fit that style. I also want to take that modern, but strangely dated, center island out and add a large wooden prep table that will also accommodate seating.
> 
> ...



My son had an arts and craft home with all the woodwork intact. It even had the small room off the kitchen for the old ice box with a hole in the floor for the melting ice. It also had the built-in bookcases with the glass doors with a pillar above them. I went on line and even found the old blueprint for that style house.


----------



## Addie (Aug 12, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Such pretty, pretty kitchens!
> 
> Thank you! One of the reasons I took the pics today was because I had just polished those pots. I think in December, I'm going to order a set of stainless steel cookware and then sell the copper set. They might look nice now, but use them once, and they start getting that "patina"!



How do you clean those pots? I had one given to me as a wedding present in the 1950's. Too hard to keep clean. I gave it to my sister. At least I kept it in the family.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 12, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Although that's not quite what I had in mind when I asked if anyone wanted to share pics of their kitchens!


I'm not home and won't be for two months. I am currently cooking in my father's kitchen, which is even less impressive than my own. My mother was like Ronny Milsap; Lost in the 50s and my father doesn't cook.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Copper cookware*



Addie said:


> How do you clean those pots? I had one given to me as a wedding present in the 1950's. Too hard to keep clean. I gave it to my sister. At least I kept it in the family.



I use mostly copper cookware.  I use Wrights Copper Cream.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 12, 2016)

Addie said:


> My son had an arts and craft home with all the woodwork intact. It even had the small room off the kitchen for the old ice box with a hole in the floor for the melting ice. It also had the built-in bookcases with the glass doors with a pillar above them. I went on line and even found the old blueprint for that style house.



Yep, I have built in bookcases and recessed storage, too. My house also came with a cistern in the cellar for storing rainwater.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 12, 2016)

Steve, I'm just drooling over your house. Just look at that beautiful woodwork! It reminds me so much of my grandmothers house in Minnesota where we visited when I was a child. I for one would love to see more pictures of your treasure.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 12, 2016)

Addie said:


> How do you clean those pots? I had one given to me as a wedding present in the 1950's. Too hard to keep clean. I gave it to my sister. At least I kept it in the family.



I found Barkeeper's Friend in liquid form. I have to admit, it does a good job. The problem with the copper pots though, is I don't really know how to cook with them. If I put the heat on anything over #3 on my stove, the pots start discoloring on the bottom and up the sides. 

Someone on eBay is selling these same copper pots (they're all about 40 years old) and he says he sends an instruction manual to everyone who buys a pot, plus he sells a cleaner specifically for copper. I want to write him one of these days and see if he'll sell an instruction manual to me. I may be cooking on too high a heat or not waiting long enough for the pans to heat up and that's why they're discoloring all the time.

But I find mine hard to keep clean, too. That's why I'd like to sell the set and get something in stainless steel. I have heard that if you aren't going to use your copper pans to cook in, you can coat them in something and they will retain the copper look for a very long time. 

I'd look into that if I could afford to keep these pots and pans as decorations, especially as I also have 6 copper measuring cups I never plan to use - don't ask why I bought those because I don't know. All I know is one day I'm going to shine those up and put them on eBay, too.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 12, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Yep, I have built in bookcases and recessed storage, too. My house also came with a cistern in the cellar for storing rainwater.



Steve, that truly is a beautiful house. 

That is one thing about the Twin Cities. They have some nice old houses there. My grandmother used to live not too far from College of St. Catherine off of Cleveland Ave. Lots of nice homes in that area.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 12, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Steve, I'm just drooling over your house. Just look at that beautiful woodwork! It reminds me so much of my grandmothers house in Minnesota where we visited when I was a child. I for one would love to see more pictures of your treasure.


Thanks Kayelle! I'm really looking forward to moving in and making it my own. Just a couple of quick photos here, because I don't want to hijack RR's kitchen thread anymore than I already have.

Now keep in mind none of this is my furniture, so don't judge.  Most of my own things are mission style, which I think will be a nice compliment to the architecture. 

Here is the foyer. The woodwork needs a little TLC, but I love the detail here.





The 2nd floor hallway. Three bedrooms on this level.





This is a view of the outside, with the wraparound deck.





This is my favorite area of all. The previous owners converted the attic into a 3rd story loft space. This will be my office and media room. I have a 10 foot screen and digital projector that will go in here. There are also speakers mounted in the ceiling around the room. I can see spending a lot of time in this area.








rodentraiser said:


> Steve, that truly is a beautiful house.
> 
> That is one thing about the Twin Cities. They have some nice old houses there. My grandmother used to live not too far from College of St. Catherine off of Cleveland Ave. Lots of nice homes in that area.


Thank you! Yes, St. Kate's - I know that area well!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow, that loft is awesome!!  I can spend all day up there.    And the entire house is beautiful!

If you don't mind me asking, how much does a home like that cost?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2016)

That really is a beautiful house, Steve. Mine was built in 1910 - a variation on American Four-Square - and I live in a designated historic neighborhood. Our woodwork already had several coats of paint on it by the time we bought it, though, so not gorgeous unpainted wood like you have.

I'd love to see pix after you've settled in, too. Mission-style furniture is perfect for that house.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 12, 2016)

Do you know how many owners the house has had Steve? With a house like this, I'm always thinking if only the walls could talk and the story they could tell. You're Mission style furniture will do justice to the house for sure! Thank goodness nobody ever painted over that beautiful woodwork and it can be restored where needed. 
That loft is killer, as is the beautiful yard and deck. I'm green with envy, but so happy for you!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Do you know how many owners the house has had Steve? With a house like this, I'm always thinking if only the walls could talk and the story they could tell. You're Mission style furniture will do justice to the house for sure! Thank goodness nobody ever painted over that beautiful woodwork and it can be restored where needed.
> That loft is killer, as is the beautiful yard and deck. I'm green with envy, but so happy for you!



Would you believe we're the third owners of our 1910 house? The family that built it lived here for about 50 years, the second family for 32 years, and we bought it in 1992.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2016)

Well, that feels like a smack in the face. Nice work.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Well, that feels like a smack in the face. Nice work.


Well, I'm guilty as well.....


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 12, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Do you know how many owners the house has had Steve? With a house like this, I'm always thinking if only the walls could talk and the story they could tell. You're Mission style furniture will do justice to the house for sure! Thank goodness nobody ever painted over that beautiful woodwork and it can be restored where needed.


I was completely shocked when I walked in and saw all the original floors and woodwork, and that it hadn't been painted over. The only exception is a bathroom where I will probably want to go back at some point and strip the trim down to the wood.

One of my favorite features is the cellar. I won't post pics, because there is nothing pretty about it at all. It's stone and concrete, and is as damp, dark, and cold as you might expect. More cave-like than modern basements. But as you know, I'm a wine lover, and this cellar maintains a perfect temperature and humidity for storage year round. The home inspector measured 60 degrees in the cellar on a 92 degree day. One of the first things I've budgeted for after moving in are 10 stainless steel wine racks that will hold up to 1200 bottles, in addition to my barrels. 



GotGarlic said:


> Would you believe we're the third owners of our 1910 house? The family that built it lived here for about 50 years, the second family for 32 years, and we bought it in 1992.


I'm the fourth owner of the house, as far as I can tell. The previous owner was only there for about 6 years, though.



roadfix said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much does a home like that cost?


I won't say exactly, but I'll tell you this much. This house is in an area that lies about 30 minutes from Minneapolis/St.Paul. It's in what many refer to as a "bedroom community," meaning that most of the residents tend to be younger professional types (not that I'm young or particularly professional) that live here and commute into the Twin Cities for work and play. A little further out than what would normally be considered a suburb. The house prices here are about 40% of what I would've paid in the city. I bought this house for a song. It was about half what I had budgeted for.

Funny meme, by the way. I promise, back to kitchen talk.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Funny meme, by the way. I promise, back to kitchen talk.



Thanks for that info on the house.

And just to get back on topic I'll post my kitchen pics in a day or two after I clean up all the mess....


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 12, 2016)

RR....I so enjoyed seeing the pics of your kitchenette and agree with Kayelle - you've done wonders with creating storage space!  It's neat as a pin and I would love to have dinner in your beautiful little kitchen any day of the week. It's just as charming as can be. 

Steve...OMGosh...thank you for sharing pics of your new home.  I hope you'll start a new thread as you move in, so we can see the progress.  The original woodwork, open floor plans, the wrap around deck....just beautiful.  And when you said you have a cellar my first thought was "OH! His winemaking."  

Kay...LOVE your kitchen!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2016)

I agree 100%, Cheryl!  Great looking kitchens!  (And the rest of Steve's house too, what a find!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2016)

My kitchen is a "work in progress" until further notice.  I currently have the floors torn up and half the counter laminate pulled off.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 13, 2016)

*rr*, you have such a cute little kitchen! Everything is so organized, I'm jealous. I could never live in one of those "Tiny Houses" that have become so popular, but you look like you would nail it. Your pot stand would be perfect for my way-too-large mixing bowl "collection". I'm sure you'll find a use for it if you say goodbye to your copper pots.

*SLoB*, that's a heck of a way to start a kitchen remodel! 

*Steve*, your new home makes me swoon.  Mom and Dad's home, where I grew up, was A&C circa 1928, 1 1/2 story "Western Bungalow". And like *Cheryl* said, it would be nice to see progress in a thread of your own.

Your kitchen is just as welcoming as the first time I saw your pics, *Kayelle*. Sure would like to plop on one of the counter stools and have a cuppa with you. 

*GG*, my folks were only the second owners when they bought it in 1958. I became the 3rd when I inherited it in 2000, but I don't really count since we never lived there. Wish we had, though. We might have never left OH...

Like *roadfix*, I'll post a few photos later. First I have to clean off the horizontal surfaces...


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 13, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I found Barkeeper's Friend in liquid form. I have to admit, it does a good job. The problem with the copper pots though, is I don't really know how to cook with them. If I put the heat on anything over #3 on my stove, the pots start discoloring on the bottom and up the sides.
> 
> Someone on eBay is selling these same copper pots (they're all about 40 years old) and he says he sends an instruction manual to everyone who buys a pot, plus he sells a cleaner specifically for copper. I want to write him one of these days and see if he'll sell an instruction manual to me. I may be cooking on too high a heat or not waiting long enough for the pans to heat up and that's why they're discoloring all the time.
> 
> ...



I believe those pots are Revere Signature Brand.  Stainless clad with copper.  IMO very good cookware.  Just clean with Wrights or BKF as you are doing.  There's no need to purchase the expensive copper cleaner.  The interior is SS and may be cleaned with standard SS methods including using abrasive pads.  Be sure yours are Revere, I could be wrong.  If the interior is tin you will destroy the lining with abrasives.  They will be etched on the bottom.  These pans originally came with a lacquer finish and many were used as decoration only and the lacquer was never removed.  If you want to display only just respray with lacquer.  Otherwise you cannot cook with lacquered pots.

Copper requires less heat.  Just turn the heat down.


----------



## Addie (Aug 13, 2016)

roadfix said:


> Well, I'm guilty as well.....



I think we all are guilty at sometime or other. I know I certainly am.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2016)

Some nice looking kitchens here.  

Steve congrats on your new home.  I've always coveted older homes like that one.  They have so much character.

Here is a photo of my kitchen following the remodel we did in 2008.  Still looks like this today except for the utensil crocks, the wastebasket and the laptop.


----------



## Addie (Aug 13, 2016)

Andy, my daughter bought me a black microwave oven for Christmas one year. The last thing I ever wanted was black in my kitchen. Now it is the only color I will consider for the small appliances. What I love is that all fingerprints, dust and any other stain of food shows right up and I can stay on top of it. The kitchen is my domain and I want it spotless and pretty at all times. Love your appliances.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 13, 2016)

Steve, I was just looking at your kitchen again. 

The first thing I would do is add some open shelving over the sink. It wouldn't be expensive to do well, and so convenient to display dishes and glassware.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 13, 2016)

I realize we should stay on topic on threads, however, unless this is a  very strict rule, I couldn't care less how off topic my own threads go.  Steve, as far as I'm concerned, and everyone else, too, if you want to   post pictures of the rest of your house, and even the spouse and kids  here, go for it! After all, kitchens are the heart of the home and that  heart sometimes extends beyond the four kitchen walls.

And speaking of thread derailment, 



Steve Kroll said:


> Thank you! Yes, St. Kate's - I know that area well!



I  forgot to add, if you go down from St. Kate's a little to the corner of  Scheffer and Cleveland, there is a Cecil's store - I think it's a deli  now. Cecil's has been there since the 60s - my grandmother used to shop  there all the time. I attended kindergarten and first grade at Horace  Mann school around the corner.




Cheryl  J said:


> RR....I so enjoyed seeing the pics of your kitchenette and  agree with Kayelle - you've done wonders with creating storage space!   It's neat as a pin and I would love to have dinner in your beautiful  little kitchen any day of the week. It's just as charming as can be.



Thank you, but dinner would have to be somewhere else. There's no room for a table!



Cooking Goddess said:


> *rr*,  you have such a cute little kitchen! Everything is so organized, I'm  jealous. I could never live in one of those "Tiny Houses" that have  become so popular, but you look like you would nail it. Your pot stand  would be perfect for my way-too-large mixing bowl "collection". I'm sure  you'll find a use for it if you say goodbye to your copper pots.



Thank you! Well, if I get the new set of cookware I  want, it has way more pieces, so all of those spaces will fill right up  again if I sell the copper set. I really do wish I had more counter  space, though. And with only 1 drawer for silverware, there's a reason  everything is hanging on walls. LOL



Bigjim68 said:


> I believe those pots are Revere Signature Brand.  Stainless clad with copper.  IMO very good cookware.  Just clean with Wrights or BKF as you are doing.  There's no need to purchase the expensive copper cleaner.  The interior is SS and may be cleaned with standard SS methods including using abrasive pads.  Be sure yours are Revere, I could be wrong.  If the interior is tin you will destroy the lining with abrasives.  They will be etched on the bottom.  These pans originally came with a lacquer finish and many were used as decoration only and the lacquer was never removed.  If you want to display only just respray with lacquer.  Otherwise you cannot cook with lacquered pots.
> 
> Copper requires less heat.  Just turn the heat down.



They are Revereware and all but 1 pot is dated 1776-1976, which means they were produced in 1976. They're definitely copper with a stainless steel interior.

I have the three pots with covers, the oval pan, the large round grill pan, and the large fry pan. The problem is, I need a deeper fry pan with a cover and I'd like to get a larger fry pan. The one I have is supposed to be 10", but with the sides curving out, the interior space is no larger than an 8" fry pan. Much as I love these copper pots, they're just not the best fit for my cooking style.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I realize we should stay on topic on threads, however, unless this is a  very strict rule, I couldn't care less how off topic my own threads go.


I couldn't care less either.....I've seen my threads derailed numerous times here.....  and even more frequently so at other forums I participate in.    No big deal...  At least they keep the threads alive and interesting.   
I often like to throw in the thread derailment meme from time to time just to be funny, nothing serious, really....  But I'm surprised they're rarely used here, for fun, of course...   I'm just doing my part...  to keep the thread from total destruction...


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 13, 2016)

Dug up old photos so I didn't have to fool with cleaning


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 13, 2016)

This was our kitchen in our house in the Bahamas.  I wish I could have brought it along when we came back to the States.  The only problem with that is that it wouldn't fit in this house. 

I'll add a photo of our kitchen here sometime next week, but it's nothing special - functional but could be a lot better with addition of some money.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2016)

roadfix said:


> I couldn't care less either.....I've seen my threads derailed numerous times here.....  and even more frequently so at other forums I participate in.    No big deal...  At least they keep the threads alive and interesting.
> I often like to throw in the thread derailment meme from time to time just to be funny, nothing serious, really....  But I'm surprised they're rarely used here, for fun, of course...   I'm just doing my part...  to keep the thread from total destruction...



I guess that's why it bothered me so much - we aren't stickers for that here. Threads are conversations that meander all over the place. So here I was, reading along, smiling and nodding, and suddenly BAM! HEY YOU! YOU'RE THE PROBLEM HERE! It sure didn't seem funny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> This was our kitchen in our house in the Bahamas.  I wish I could have brought it along when we came back to the States.  The only problem with that is that it wouldn't fit in this house.
> 
> I'll add a photo of our kitchen here sometime next week, but it's nothing special -* functional but could be a lot better with addition of some money.*



Reminds me, I need to watch "_The Money Pit_", again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Reminds me, I need to watch "_The Money Pit_", again.



Me to DH repeatedly during our kitchen renovation: "As long as we're doing all this, we might as well... Do that, too."


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I guess that's why it bothered me so much - we aren't stickers for that here. Threads are conversations that meander all over the place. So here I was, reading along, smiling and nodding, and suddenly BAM! HEY YOU! YOU'RE THE PROBLEM HERE! It sure didn't seem funny.




Well, I'm sorry about that.   It wasn't meant to be directed at any one individual.   I don't want to be on my tip toes each time I post something which goes against the grain.   I do realize the demographics in which this forum is mostly made up of so I usually consider that and try to be careful of what I say...   )


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 13, 2016)

OMG, *RP*, I swear that kitchen just gave me a drug rush...and I've never done drugs!  I would have found a way to keep living in the Bahamas just to keep cooking in that kitchen. *swoon*




PrincessFiona60 said:


> Reminds me, I need to watch "_The Money Pit_", again.


Why watch the movie? You're a homeowner now, so you're living that movie!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2016)

roadfix said:


> Well, I'm sorry about that.   It wasn't meant to be directed at any one individual.   I don't want to be on my tip toes each time I post something which goes against the grain.   I do realize the demographics in which this forum is mostly made up of so I usually consider that and try to be careful of what I say...   )



I appreciate that and I don't want you to feel that way, either. I guess it was just unexpected since, as I said, it's generally not a problem here. All is good


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 13, 2016)

I've been annoyed by threads going totally off the rail in the past but not in this case. 

Like RT said so well, 





> After all, kitchens are the heart of the home and that  heart sometimes extends beyond the four kitchen walls.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> OMG, *RP*, I swear that kitchen just gave me a drug rush...and I've never done drugs!  I would have found a way to keep living in the Bahamas just to keep cooking in that kitchen. *swoon*
> 
> 
> 
> Why watch the movie? You're a homeowner now, so you're living that movie!



To remind me: It could be worse...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 13, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I've been annoyed by threads going totally off the rail in the past but not in this case.


The way I figure it, we have serious threads and fun threads. For the most part, I figure if it's in the "Off Topic" sub-forum we've already been granted permission to stray. 

Besides, this thread hasn't gone off the rail, it's just sometimes running on the parallel track.


----------



## Silversage (Aug 13, 2016)

Have we officially gone off-topic about going off-topic?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2016)

cooking goddess said:


> the way i figure it, we have serious threads and fun threads. For the most part,* i figure if it's in the "off topic" sub-forum we've already been granted permission to stray*.
> 
> Besides, this thread hasn't gone off the rail, it's just sometimes running on the parallel track.



bingo!


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2016)

I don't think anyone would like to see my kitchen right now. No ceiling and I am becoming worried with mold forming inside the walls. With the heat in the upper 90's all week, with humidity to match, and all I can think of is New Orleans right after Katrina. The wall between me and my next door neighbor is a double fire wall. Two layers in each apartment of 3/4" of each layer of sheet rock. So that means four layers for mold to form in. I can take pictures of the pipes where the ceiling used to be.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 14, 2016)

Speaking of ceilings the ONLY thing I like about my kitchen is the high ceiling.  


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's my indoor kitchen...












  And the outdoor kitchen...


----------



## roadfix (Aug 14, 2016)

tenspeed.....I like your kitchen, especially that 60" fridge!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Aug 14, 2016)

While our kitchen and dining room maybe a bit old fashion, it also has that country charm to it, which I love! When I get bored with my kitchen, and want to change it up a bit, I just do some re-a-ranging with a few of the small appliances, my canisters, and other knick knacks and decorations... and that goes for my bakers rack, plus my buffet hutch in our dining room. 
These pictures were taken back in 2010. Since then I have changed up our kitchen just a bit.






























I do have a pantry next to our refrigerator, but didn't post it. 



















The cows in the pasture picture is hung between the kitchen and dining room.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 14, 2016)

I just love seeing all these pictures. What I can't get over is how much space you all have. And how nice the floors are. My floor must be 100 years old and because of the pattern, I bet it looked dirty even when it was new.

DG, if I could do my kitchen the way I really wanted it, mine would make yours look completely modern. I'd do away with most of the counters and have work tables and hutches along the wall. And then I'd have those old fashioned 50s stoves and fridges from Elmira Antique appliances, retro refrigerator, reproduction stove and vintage stoves | Elmira Stove Works . 

Ah, well. In another lifetime, I suppose.

By the way, is that a real working phone?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2016)

Yay!  Shrek okayed my choice for the back splash.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Aug 14, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I just love seeing all these pictures. What I can't get over is how much space you all have. And how nice the floors are. My floor must be 100 years old and because of the pattern, I bet it looked dirty even when it was new.
> 
> DG, if I could do my kitchen the way I really wanted it, mine would make yours look completely modern. I'd do away with most of the counters and have work tables and hutches along the wall. And then I'd have those old fashioned 50s stoves and fridges from Elmira Antique appliances, retro refrigerator, reproduction stove and vintage stoves | Elmira Stove Works .
> 
> ...


 

*rodentraiser, at this time the phone is disconnected, as my husband and I now have cell phones, but the phone does work.*


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 15, 2016)

roadfix said:


> tenspeed.....I like your kitchen, especially that 60" fridge!


Thanks.  The fridge isn't as big as it looks.  It's 48" wide, but only counter depth (24").  Shelves are only 14" deep, so nothing gets lost in the back of the fridge!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 15, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> Thanks.  The fridge isn't as big as it looks.  It's 48" wide, but only counter depth (24").  Shelves are only 14" deep, so nothing gets lost in the back of the fridge!


Ah...perhaps it was your wide angle lens which stretched it a bit and made it look like a 60 incher... 
You're right about things getting buried in the back of a conventional fridge.
We have a 36" fridge and it's getting old.   Eventually my wife wants to replace it with a 48".    There is space as it only requires removal of the 6" cabinet trims on both sides of our current fridge.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh wow Tenspeed, that kitchen is huuuge. Very nice. I'm a little bit jealous... one day....


----------



## Smokeydoke (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm in the process of moving. I love my new kitchen, much bigger than the tiny one I have in my apt. I'll post pics as soon as I can. 

I'm so excited about my double ovens. I've never had double ovens before. Ever!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 15, 2016)

Kathy Lee said:


> I'm so excited about my double ovens. I've never had double ovens before. Ever!


Double ovens are nice.   Our house came with a double oven but we rarely used both ovens at the same time.   Eventually, when time came to replace the unit we replaced it with a microwave top, oven bottom insert.     And by doing so it freed up precious counter space where a big microwave oven once sat.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Aug 25, 2016)

Just moving in, so I don't have pics yet, but here's some from the property manager.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 25, 2016)

Very nice, Kathy Lee!  I'm excited for you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice digs, Kathy Lee. Enjoy!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 25, 2016)

Very nice, Kathy Lee!  I love all the counter space in the kitchen, and the walkway to the front door...thank you for sharing!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2016)

Here's my kitchen. Our house was built in 1910 and this part of the house is an addition. We think it was built in the 1930s, based on a piece of newspaper we found behind the closed-off chimney duct in the original kitchen, which is now my office. 

The part closest to the rest of the house, including the two large vertical cabinets and the laundry area, was originally a back porch; we found original clapboard siding underneath the old plywood when we removed it to put in new drywall. We put glass shelves in the window alcove in the dining room, which used to be the back window of the house.

Kayelle, I love your refrigerator magnet collection  Trip souvenirs? So are mine. In fact, I ran out of space and filled photo frames with some of them. This in on a shelf in our guestroom.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh wow..I'm so loving these pictures!

*Kathy Lee*, you should have many years of happy memories just starting in that new kitchen of yours.

*GG*, your kitchen is great! Very well planned, I must say! Yep my fridge also has an abundance of travel magnets and we treasure them from all over the world. We still have some room on the bottom freezer drawer, but we joke when that's filled it will be time to get rid of the suitcases.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 30, 2016)

Beautiful kitchen GG, the rest is nice, too!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice nice, GG!


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 30, 2016)

I love the cabinets by the door in both the dining room and the kitchen. Are they built-ins? I'm also in love with the transom over the door and the fireplace in the dining room. And the decorative trim around the doors. That sure gives those rooms a ton of character!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I love the cabinets by the door in both the dining room and the kitchen. Are they built-ins? I'm also in love with the transom over the door and the fireplace in the dining room. And the decorative trim around the doors. That sure gives those rooms a ton of character!



Thanks, y'all. I  my kitchen. 

RR, the cabinets in the kitchen are all built in. We renovated it for the second time in 2007. The cabinet in the dining room is free-standing. 

There's a transom over the front door, too. It's pretty common in this neighborhood. Some houses have them over interior doors, too. 

We have four fireplaces - actually, two fireplaces (there's one in the same corner in the living room) and, in the bedrooms above the LR and DR, two mantels that had openings to let heat going up the chimney into the rooms. The trim is throughout the house. 

Btw, the neighborhood is a designated historic district, one of five in the city.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 30, 2016)

Very nice kitchens, *GG *and *Kathy Lee*! 

GG, yours is so nicely organized.

Kathy Lee, I would love to know where your landlord got that leaded glass piece for the window!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 31, 2016)

*GG*, I have that same refrigerator! And the same microwave! Yeah, that pretty much ends the comparison between your lovely kitchen and mine.  The kitchen is so welcoming and cozy. I love the molding and chair rail in the dining room. A window seat, too!  Everything is so neat and organized, I'd swear you have a cleaning lady!  

*Steve*, if you aren't adverse to going to juried craft fairs, those that have a critical selection process and admit only quality hand-crafts, you might be able to pick up a leaded glass piece there. That is where we found a piece for our center (fixed) window in our first house.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, I have that same refrigerator! And the same microwave! Yeah, that pretty much ends the comparison between your lovely kitchen and mine.  The kitchen is so welcoming and cozy. I love the molding and chair rail in the dining room. A window seat, too!  Everything is so neat and organized, I'd swear you have a cleaning lady!



Hee hee! I don't normally have that lovely cleaning service. The company I used with a Groupon once was sold and they called the existing clients offering a deal, so I took it. 

You have sharp eyes! You can barely see the window seat. That's what caused DH to fall in love with the house - his favorite movie is Arsenic and Old Lace, where a window seat figures prominently in the plot


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 31, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> ...You have sharp eyes! You can barely see the window seat. That's what caused DH to fall in love with the house - his favorite movie is Arsenic and Old Lace, where a window seat figures prominently in the plot


Sharp eyes, sharp hearing. Don't ask about the mind... No matter how good my eyes are, I couldn't tell if those glass shelves in the dining room held a bottle of elderberry wine. 

When Himself saw the radiators, he wondered if you guys had some sort of A/C. I can't imagine no air with as humid as your summers are.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2016)

We have central air downstairs only. There's a crawl space under the house about four feet high, so the installer was able to run the ducts under there. There are not many houses with basements here because the water table is pretty high. We have a window unit upstairs, which works since there's just the two of us. 

No elderberry wine (I see what you did there) but there's a bottle of 16-year-old Spanish brandy from a former exchange student


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 31, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Yep, I have built in bookcases and recessed storage, too. My house also came with a cistern in the cellar for storing rainwater.



Love the house, Steve. I have the Mission furniture to go with it!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 31, 2016)

GG, your home is stunning!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 31, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> Love the house, Steve. I have the Mission furniture to go with it!


Thanks CWS. Same here. Almost all my furniture is mission style, with the exception of the office furniture, which is more modern.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 31, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> This house is in an area that lies about 30 minutes from Minneapolis/St.Paul. It's in what many refer to as a "bedroom community," meaning that most of the residents tend to be younger professional types (not that I'm young or particularly professional) that live here and commute into the Twin Cities for work and play. A little further out than what would normally be considered a suburb.:



I lived for a couple of years in the town of Mahtomedi on Great Bear Lake (or White Bear Lake, can't remember exactly now) back in the mid 50's. When I Googled it a few years ago and discovered it had been absorbed by the Twin Cities I was shocked/dismayed and don't know why I was surprised as ... such is life.  So is that area now considered a suburb?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 1, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> I lived for a couple of years in the town of Mahtomedi on Great Bear Lake (or White Bear Lake, can't remember exactly now) back in the mid 50's. When I Googled it a few years ago and discovered it had been absorbed by the Twin Cities I was shocked/dismayed and don't know why I was surprised as ... such is life.  So is that area now considered a suburb?


Yep. Mahtomedi, Birchwood Village, Pine Springs, White Bear Lake, Shoreview - all those towns that border I-694 run together and are considered northeast suburbs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 1, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Steve*, if you aren't adverse to going to juried craft fairs, those that have a critical selection process and admit only quality hand-crafts, you might be able to pick up a leaded glass piece there. That is where we found a piece for our center (fixed) window in our first house.



I just had a thought about this - regarding stained glass pieces you find at craft fairs, sometimes the artists have catalogs of different styles they might not be showing that day, and some will take custom orders.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 1, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> GG, your home is stunning!



Thank you, Cheryl. These old houses are always a work in progress.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 1, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I just had a thought about this - regarding stained glass pieces you find at craft fairs, sometimes the artists have catalogs of different styles they might not be showing that day, and some will take custom orders.



Good idea. I'll have to look into this. I haven't been to a craft fair in years. I had looked at some ready-made pieces, but I have one window in particular where I think a custom piece would really look nice and hit the morning sun just right.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 1, 2016)

Steve, you may find just what you want here......
http://www.wayfair.com/Stained-Glass-Panels-C531062.html?itemsperpage=96

We were lucky enough to find what we wanted..


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 1, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Steve, you may find just what you want here......
> http://www.wayfair.com/Stained-Glass-Panels-C531062.html?itemsperpage=96


Looking around today, I found an item on eBay that's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 1, 2016)

*Beautiful* stained glass, Steve and Kay!  

Steve....grapes!  That's so perfect for you.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 1, 2016)

Love the stained glass, Kay and Steve!  You must get that, Steve, it is just perfect for you!

There's an artist in Cozumel who makes beautiful SG underwater scenes and mermaids.  I continue to be very tempted...


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 1, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Yep. Mahtomedi, Birchwood Village, Pine Springs, White Bear Lake, Shoreview - all those towns that border I-694 run together and are considered northeast suburbs.



When I lived in White Bear Lake, it wasn't a suburb yet, just a small town north of St. Paul.  We moved to Montana on Jan 1, 1964.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 1, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Looking around today, I found an item on eBay that's exactly what I'm looking for.



That's terrific Steve! I see that Wayfair has the same one also. Hope you got a better buy at ebay. 

http://www.wayfair.com/Design-Toscano-The-Grape-Vineyard-Stained-Glass-Window-HD597-TXG2947.html


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 1, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> That's terrific Steve! I see that Wayfair has the same one also. Hope you got a better buy at ebay.


I got a pretty good deal I think. I ended up going directly to the manufacturer's website, and by signing up for their mail list, got a 20% off discount. It was only $150-something when all was said and done.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's my deli kitchen. I spend way more time here than my home kitchen...


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, Rock!  Way bigger than I had imagined. What a beautiful kitchen, and clean as a whistle.  I'd definitely eat at your deli if I were a few thousand miles closer.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 7, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> When I lived in White Bear Lake, it wasn't a suburb yet, just a small town north of St. Paul.  We moved to Montana on Jan 1, 1964.



My brother took me to a movie in White Bear Lake, it was the closest theatre around.  I was maybe 12?  The Body Snatchers... or the Invasion of...   I didn't sleep for weeks.  Our mother was furious with him.  Had to have been '56?  To this day I still won't watch scary movies! LOL.

Those stained glass pieces are beautiful.  It is something I've never had but always wanted.  I once saw a cover for a flourescent ceiling light with a stained glass motif.  I was soooo tempted.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 7, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, Rock!  Way bigger than I had imagined. What a beautiful kitchen, and clean as a whistle.  I'd definitely eat at your deli if I were a few thousand miles closer.


Thanks. It is an open concept design. We have to stay a little later every day to make sure that every last little streak, spill and splatter is cleaned up. I have another kitchen in the basement but it isn't much to look at. We do our catering down there...


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 7, 2016)

Egads Rock!
I'd spend more time there too if I had a kitchen like that to cook in!

I'll stop by on my way to my sisters next time I go.  One lunch to go please. 
Hopefully you are not far off the 417?


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 7, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Egads Rock!
> I'd spend more time there too if I had a kitchen like that to cook in!
> 
> I'll stop by on my way to my sisters next time I go.  One lunch to go please.
> Hopefully you are not far off the 417?


We are right on the 17. Between Renfrew and Pembroke...https://www.google.ca/maps?q=cobden...ved=0ahUKEwjx5tG5yP7OAhXFPxoKHfiuAdkQ_AUICCgB


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 7, 2016)

Arghh, I take the 60 after Arnprior!  But maybe I will just take a little detour! LOL...  Just that it is a 6 hour trip and I am finding these drives are starting to tell on me.  Is there a shortcut over to Eganville without backtracking or going all the way to Pembroke?


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 7, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Arghh, I take the 60 after Arnprior!  But maybe I will just take a little detour! LOL...  Just that it is a 6 hour trip and I am finding these drives are starting to tell on me.  Is there a shortcut over to Eganville without backtracking or going all the way to Pembroke?


We are 24 k after Renfrew, about 15 minutes from Eganville. I live in Renfrew. 15 minutes from door to door..


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 7, 2016)

Woo Hoo!  I can do 15 min! So you just might find a dragon at your door!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2016)

Wonderful commercial kitchen Rock, I would love to work in there, too!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 8, 2016)

Lovely kitchen, Rock!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 8, 2016)

Rocklobster said:


> Here's my deli kitchen. I spend way more time here than my home kitchen...



I'm blown away by this picture Rock.............and SOOOO happy for you!!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks. This photo was taken around 8:30 in the morning. It can look like a tornado hit it by lunch time....


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 8, 2016)

What! A! Kitchen! *Rock*. It must be a real pleasure working there - at least first thing in the morning when you show up. It's probably quiet and empty, just you and your thoughts...until you open the door and mayhem begins!  Mayhem is good, though, with people pouring in and calling out orders. It's what pays the bills.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 9, 2016)

Some mornings it isn't so inviting. I have been going in every day almost all summer....still looking for another cook..anybody interested???lol.....


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 9, 2016)

IF I WERE YOUNGER!  I would immediately sell the farm and move!  

ALAS & WOE ...Aside from the fact I doubt *I* could handle the pressure for 3 days let alone 7, don't think *you* would put up with my slow 'n indecisive actions on the line! (nor would your customers!)

Sending my little dragonettes out on a search for you.  One should drop at the door any day now.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 9, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm not moving in until next month, so it technically isn't my kitchen yet, but below are some photos of the kitchen area as it currently is. I'm planning to do some renovation, although that likely won't happen until next year sometime.
> 
> It's a 90 year old house with all the original woodwork. I plan to keep the arts and crafts look intact, and renovate it accordingly with new cabinets that fit that style. I also want to take that modern, but strangely dated, center island out and add a large wooden prep table that will also accommodate seating.
> 
> ...


Please may I come and be your cook-housekeeper?

That is the kitchen of my dreams. Had one that size in my last house but now live in my deceased parents' home which has a rabbit hutch of a kitchen (and that's after Ma had it extended!!)


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 9, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Please may I come and be your cook-housekeeper?


Only if you bring your horse!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2016)

Right now my kitchen looks like it's been half demoed and only the stove and sink are new.  I'm not demoing the counters until I have enough pallet wood prepared to do it all.  Right now I have about half done, I've been planing and adding tongue and groove to the wood I do have.  Of course, this has been put on hold since my heart just was not into it for the last month

It's still warm enough for me to work in Dad's shop but once it gets cold, I'll have to be patient some more.  I still have the carpet to pull up and the pad underneath to scrape up.  We have decided to do an interim floor with Paper Bags How long this will remain is up in the air.  I'm saving now for a solid Oak or Maple floor.

I dream of painting the cabinets a lighter color, but Shrek is adamant about leaving them be.  I am changing the hardware.


----------



## Addie (Oct 31, 2016)

What a clever idea. Looks like kitty wants to help. And you have more than one to contend with! What are you going to do with them while you are doing the floor? 

So from now on when they ask, "paper or plastic" we know what you will be answering.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2016)

They can have their own paper balls to chase, but they will stay away once the stinky stuff starts.

I got three packages of contractor paper bags for cheap to get me started.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's my small, but very functional kitchen. 

Custom REAL oak cabinets. The pot hanging rack was homemade -- and very necessary. The fridge is ugly, but it is 23 years old and still works. I just can't make myself replace a working refrigerator. The stove, fridge and sink form a nice work triangle. It is an eat-in kitchen, so I have my 90-year old oak table in the background -- the cabinets were made to match that table. My grandparents bought that table new when they got married. 

CD

.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 13, 2017)

Very nice, CD!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice kitchen; very workable, and cool story, casey.


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 14, 2017)

I am currently working on a shadow box that I plan to make into four miniature rooms. I was wondering how much I could fit into the kitchen because the area was only 5 1/4" x 8". Then I thought, "Dummy, that's bigger than your _real_ kitchen!" 

So I guess I'm going to fit in a stove, fridge, sink, and kitchen table with chairs. LOL

Anyway, I wanted to say I just love seeing pictures of everyone's kitchens here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 14, 2017)

One of these days my kitchen will be tidy enough for its photo shoot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice kitchen, *casey*, but it's so tidy. I tend to make too much use of my horizontal surfaces.  Your cabinets look a lot like ours, but looks can be deceiving. Instead of real oak, they are genuine low-end builder garbage.

Bet you don't get much use out of that sled.  Then again, friends of ours live in Plano and tell stories of snow and ice.

BTW, where is the TV? I'm one of those "TV on the counter" kind of people. I use it to distract me while cooking so I can cut and burn myself easier.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 14, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> One of these days my kitchen will be tidy enough for its photo shoot.



Same here.  I don't have a lot of counter space and it is starting to fill up.  I could never find anything in the utensil drawer so I've got jars with Wooden Spoons, Spatulas, Whisks, Small Strainers lined up on the counter. And now I'm running out of space in the drawer again. 

*caseydog,* I would love to have an overhead rack for my pots and pans, just no space.  I take it you (and yours) are on the tall side?  I guess those pans have to be high or everyone would smack their heads on them.  Or is it just the angle?


----------



## roadfix (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice, CD!
I like your pot hanger.   I need to rig something like that in my kitchen as I am always shuffling through layers and layers of pots and pans under the counter.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Mar 6, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Here's my small, but very functional kitchen.
> 
> Custom REAL oak cabinets. The pot hanging rack was homemade -- and very necessary. The fridge is ugly, but it is 23 years old and still works. I just can't make myself replace a working refrigerator. The stove, fridge and sink form a nice work triangle. It is an eat-in kitchen, so I have my 90-year old oak table in the background -- the cabinets were made to match that table. My grandparents bought that table new when they got married.
> 
> CD



CD, I am in love with your kitchen! Like the hanging rack, but I'd worry about the pots, skillets, etc. getting a bit dusty. I sure wish we could see pics of the kitchen table. I bet it's spectacular! Oh, and by the way... I don't think your kitchen is small. Like you stated, it is a very functional kitchen.


----------



## Addie (Mar 7, 2017)

Domestic Goddess said:


> CD, I am in love with your kitchen! Like the hanging rack, but I'd worry about the pots, skillets, etc. getting a bit dusty. I sure wish we could see pics of the kitchen table. I bet it's spectacular! Oh, and by the way... I don't think your kitchen is small. Like you stated, it is a very functional kitchen.



DG, I learned very early, be careful what you wish for. My girlfriend's husband worked in a metal shop. My sister had a pot rack and I mentioned to my girlfriend how I wish I had one. She unknowing to me mentioned my wish to her husband. He made me a beautiful one out of heavy sheeted unlaquered copper. I fell in love with it. He even installed it. 

Hmm, it needs dusting all ready? Dang, I can't reach any of my pots with ease. I will have to buy a stool. He hung it too high. Hey, my pot rack needs polishing all ready. I spent more time taking care of that pot rack. All I wanted was a black iron one like my sister had. And to have it placed lower in an area I could reach it with ease. My girlfriend and her husband meant well, but I never mentioned something I needed or wanted again to her.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 18, 2017)

Here's an update on my little 1920s kitchen. My goal was to retain the "old timey" feel of the kitchen, without spending a lot on a remodel. I'm building a garage in the spring and most of my budget is allocated for that, so a major kitchen reno was not in the cards right now. That said, it's pretty surprising what a fresh coat of paint and a few upgrades can do to dress up the place. I also got a small bonus from work that covered new appliances, as well as a butcher block prep table that should be delivered early next week, and which will go next to the stove.

Down the road, I would love to replace the flooring and counter tops.

A few before/after photos below.












My barnboard wall shelf.





These stools were a thrift shop find. They actually inspired the wall color I decided to use.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 18, 2017)

Gorgeous, Steve. I love the color of the walls and how you pulled it from the stools. Very nice [emoji2]


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice decorating skills there Mr. Steve!  Well done!


----------



## Addie (Mar 18, 2017)

I am in awe! Job well done!  Aside from wine making, you have the talent for home decorating.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 18, 2017)

WOW!! I'm flat impressed Steve! 

You've done a great job of making that kitchen your own! Well done!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 18, 2017)

Beautiful job, Steve!  You sure do have a knack for decorating and upgrading while still keeping the old style charm.  Well done.

Thank you so much for sharing your progress, and hope to see more!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 18, 2017)

Love it, Steve!  Great job!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2017)

Nicely done Steve. Congratulations.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 18, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Same here.  I don't have a lot of counter space and it is starting to fill up.  I could never find anything in the utensil drawer so I've got jars with Wooden Spoons, Spatulas, Whisks, Small Strainers lined up on the counter. And now I'm running out of space in the drawer again.
> 
> *caseydog,* I would love to have an overhead rack for my pots and pans, just no space.  I take it you (and yours) are on the tall side?  I guess those pans have to be high or everyone would smack their heads on them.  Or is it just the angle?



I'm 5'11", and I can reach everything. I have a friend who is 6'8", and wanted to make sure he wouldn't hit his head on any pots. 

I made the rack from pieces and parts from a hardware store. I got the pot hooks from some cooking store, I don't recall which one. Probably BB&B. They are easy to find.

I think I put around 40-bucks into making it. Pot racks from retail cooking stores are ridiculously expensive, and are usually oval or square. I prefer a simple straight rack. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Mar 18, 2017)

Domestic Goddess said:


> CD, I am in love with your kitchen! Like the hanging rack, but I'd worry about the pots, skillets, etc. getting a bit dusty. I sure wish we could see pics of the kitchen table. I bet it's spectacular! Oh, and by the way... I don't think your kitchen is small. Like you stated, it is a very functional kitchen.



Yes, the pots and pans do get dusty. That's the only downside. But, it doesn't bug me. I use them enough to keep them relatively clean. I hate having pots and pans stacked five high in a cabinet, so a little dust doesn't bother me. 

I'll try and remember to post a shot of the table. It is very simple. Solid oak similar in color to my cabinets. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Mar 18, 2017)

Steve, it looks like you share my love of *BOLD* colors. That green is very nice. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2017)

Beautiful, Steve!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 19, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Steve, it looks like you share my love of *BOLD* colors. That green is very nice.
> 
> CD


Thanks! There's something about this old house that seems to like bright, happy colors.

As I was prepping the kitchen for painting, I took the time to peel away a few of the old layers of paint around the edges. At some point in time, this kitchen has been magenta, canary yellow, cerulean blue, and a color I can only describe as "dreamsicle orange." I'm the first to paint it green, as far as I can tell. But it seems to work.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 19, 2017)

I really like YOUR version of your kitchen, Steve. You, my friend, have skillz.  If you run out of things to work on in your house...:


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks great, Steve.  I'm impressed, as I have no decorating skills.  If I was responsible, our kitchen would not look anywhere near as good as your "before" pictures.  There are reasons why my wife is in charge of decorating and I'm in charge of cooking.  I defer to her on the decor and she eats whatever I put on the table.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 19, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Thanks! There's something about this old house that seems to like bright, happy colors.
> 
> As I was prepping the kitchen for painting, I took the time to peel away a few of the old layers of paint around the edges. At some point in time, this kitchen has been magenta, canary yellow, cerulean blue, and a color I can only describe as "dreamsicle orange." I'm the first to paint it green, as far as I can tell. But it seems to work.



I think there is a practical reason for bold colors in a kitchen. I think it does something to the brain, making your cooking more creative and, like the kitchen color, bolder. 

The builder painted my whole house the standard builder "off-white." Changing my kitchen to a bold "pumpkin" orange did really change my cooking "mojo." 

My mom hates bold colors. That's a bonus... if it keeps her out of my house, I consider it a "win." LOL

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 19, 2017)

Steve, I had a kitchen painted just about that shade of green in the '60's and I loved it. It was a time when bold wallpaper was in vogue, and a big wall was papered in big bold green artichokes. It made quite the statement. Wish I had a picture.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 20, 2017)

Yup, we had a stove about that colour and the famous Harvest Gold fridge.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 9, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Thanks! There's something about this old house that seems to like bright, happy colors.
> 
> As I was prepping the kitchen for painting, I took the time to peel away a few of the old layers of paint around the edges. At some point in time, this kitchen has been magenta, canary yellow, cerulean blue, and a color I can only describe as "dreamsicle orange." I'm the first to paint it green, as far as I can tell. But it seems to work.



I am cleaning space on my hard drive, and came upon this photo of my "man cave." Realistically, since I am single, the whole house is a man cave, but this room is more manly than the rest of the house. 

The colors are a pumpkin pie brown up top, and a brown that I am not sure how to describe down low. There is a 1/8-inch black line separating the two colors -- that was the hard part. 

Yes, that is a tire. It came from a Lamborghini Diablo, and was the perfect size for a coffee table base. It was also free.

CD  

.


----------



## Addie (Apr 10, 2017)

When the kids were small I decided to do the living room over. The symbol of Welcome in New England is the pineapple. So I bought some wall paper that was all pineapples. It was miserable making sure ever sheet was straight and matched the next sheet. The pineapples were that velvety ones on the paper. And the paper was really heavy when you were holding up more than 10 feet of pasted paper at a time. My husband was one step below useless. But he did stand there in awe that I knew what I was doing. Up and down the ladder I went. But I got it done in one day. 

Aha. Next was the kitchen. Fortunately there was wainscoting halfway up. So that only left the top half of the room to wallpaper. I found a pattern that had all different little small types of copper pots and pans. Painted the bottom, wallpapered the top. That one was easy. the pattern repeated every three rows. And the images were small. Oddly enough for both rooms I managed to find drapes for the living room that had the same pattern in gold and the kitchen were pale yellow pots and pans.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 30, 2017)

*Finally! Photos.*

After months of napping, I had to wake this thread up. Just as we were leaving on vacation, I took a lot of photos of our kitchen. Partly so you can see where I make my magic, partly so I can remind myself how nice it looks if I keep it tidy! I know as soon as we walk, in ALL horizontal surfaces will instantly become cluttered!   This first two photos are overviews, one from the kitchen end of the back hall looking toward the dinette area, the second from the other end of the full (26ish foot) kitchen.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 30, 2017)

This next batch is from the work side of the kitchen. In the first photo, the apple bowl on the upper-right cupboard has a smaller mate; they were my MIL's. The green bowl on top of the refrigerator was my great Aunt's; it holds old hand tools of my Mom's and Aunt's, some of which I still use. In the second shot, the dresser at the far left, just past the cupboard on the left of the range, is the old (about 90 years old?) dresser that Himself reinforced and reworked the drawer glider rails. The top two drawers hold lots and lots of my hand tools like spoons, whisks, etc, while the bottom drawer has metal baking pans, cooling racks, and bulky hand tools (think grill tongs and spiders). Lastly, the shelves were made by Himself when we lived in our second apartment. He used hand-held tools, did the cutting on our balcony, and swept the sawdust off into the woods that our side of the building overlooked. The bread box on the left side was my parents'. The yellow stand mixer on the bottom-right shelve is Mom's old Oster Kitchen Center; I use it to make her banana bread recipe. The wooden firkin to the mixer's left was something my Mom used to hold her clothespins.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 30, 2017)

One last photo: our dining area. Unless the weather is right for sitting in the sun room, this is where we eat. Well, mostly me, since Himself seems to be glued to the TV when eating supper. No big deal - I join him if there's something good to watch.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 30, 2017)

What a homey kitchen!  Looks like a kitchen where someone really cooks!  I love that vintage table in the kitchen that you use an an island.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2017)

Sweet kitchen, CG. Lots of great memories there [emoji2]


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 30, 2017)

Here is the kitchen at the house...still a few things to do..not a great photo, and a bit messy, but I like to call that "lived in"....


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2017)

Very nice kitchens CG and Roch.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 30, 2017)

Really enjoyed seeing your pics, CG!  I *love* large kitchen and dining areas that look like a family actually lives, cooks, and eats there.  Thank you so much for sharing! I love the memories you shared as well. 

My kitchen and dining area are rather small. My fave part of both rooms are that they both look out onto the backyard lawn and patio.  Cooking and eating with a nice view is important to me. 

Just saw yours too, Roch....VERY nice!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 30, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice kitchen, *casey*, but it's so tidy. I tend to make too much use of my horizontal surfaces.  Your cabinets look a lot like ours, but looks can be deceiving. Instead of real oak, they are genuine low-end builder garbage.
> 
> Bet you don't get much use out of that sled.  Then again, friends of ours live in Plano and tell stories of snow and ice.
> 
> BTW, where is the TV? I'm one of those "TV on the counter" kind of people. I use it to distract me while cooking so I can cut and burn myself easier.



Going back to this post from awhile back, you are right about a few observations of my kitchen. 

You do have more stuff on your countertops, which would make me crazy, not that it looks bad, I just would get sensory overload, and shut down. 

Our cabinet doors are very similar, with yours having that extra curved moulding at the top. 

The sled originally belonged to my grandfather's youngest brother. I have moved it out of that spot in the corner to my entry foyer. 

No TV in the kitchen. I can barely walk and chew gum at the same time. Watching TV in the kitchen would be a disaster. It is related to my problem with a lot of stuff on horizontal surfaces. My only TV is in my man cave.

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 30, 2017)

Since CG revived this thread, I remembered that somebody asked to see the antique table, and I said I would post a photo. Of course, I forgot. 

Here it is. My grandparents on my mother's side bought this for their first house when they got married. It is solid oak with two leaves that pull out from the ends. I keep them extended all the time. 

I did not get the original chairs, so I made some benches from oak, distressed a little to look old, and stained to match the patina of the antique table. 

I don't know the exact age, but my grandparents probably bought it around 1932. 

CD

.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks, everyone! It seems like the more we move, the larger our kitchen gets. I think our next house will be one huge kitchen with sleeping and bathroom "pods" off of the kitchen! And *Roch*, is that the almost-end result of your major remodel? It looks pretty nice! And mine is usually much more "lived in" than yours. I just took advantage of a rare neat kitchen before we left our house in the care of our neighbor (and mail pick-up, to be dropped on that red table) in almost-market-ready appearance!

*bakechef*, I'm glad you mentioned the red table. I forgot to say that we got that from yet another aunt and uncle. When they gave it to us, it had been covered with contact paper in a green marble pattern. A few years back, when I brought the table up from the basement to use as an island, I peeled the paper off and cleaned the table. The Formica on it looks practically new!

*GG*, I think that your kitchen is pretty cozy, too. 

*Cheryl*, no matter how we orient the dining table, I always make sure I get the chair with the best view of the backyard through the sun room windows! 

*Casey*, my clutter might give you sensory overload, but your bare counters seem too bare!  When I'm working, if the TV isn't going it's because I have sports talk or a baseball game playing merrily on my tablet. I guess you have to keep cooking in your kitchen, and I'll stick to mine. Nice set of table and benches, too, in spite of them being from different generations.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow, CG! Nice kitchen! And I'm in love with that little table. If you ever decide you don't want it anymore, I'm offering to adopt it.

Rock, those are exactly the kind of cabinets I'd like to have someday. I had white cabinets when I had my house and the first thing I thought of was how hard it would be to keep them clean. Instead, I just ran a damp cloth over them about once a week and they stayed sparkling clean. And they sure brightened up the kitchen.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 31, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> Wow, CG! Nice kitchen! And I'm in love with that little table. If you ever decide you don't want it anymore, I'm offering to adopt it.
> 
> Rock, those are exactly the kind of cabinets I'd like to have someday. I had white cabinets when I had my house and the first thing I thought of was how hard it would be to keep them clean. Instead, I just ran a damp cloth over them about once a week and they stayed sparkling clean. And they sure brightened up the kitchen.


So far, so good...I bought my mother's house and she had a white kitchen...we wanted to keep the same style/feel so went with white...it also helps brighten up the whole room...


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 31, 2017)

I miss having a real kitchen... My tiny apartment kitchen is... well... functional... 
Stand in front of stove... turn half left for sink... turn half right for fridge... 

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 31, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...I think our next house will be one huge kitchen with sleeping and bathroom "pods" off of the kitchen!...



EXCELLENT IDEA!   that would be my dream too!

If ever I end up back in an apartment with a tiny walk thru kitchen, I would fill the dining area/room with work tables cupboards and counters.  The living room would become the "eat-in living room". 

Thank you *CG* for that wonderful idea!

*Rock*, those cupboard's are terrific. I'm not a fan of "white" but on closer inspection saw they are board's - can't think of the style name...  new England? Really like them. 

Nice table *caseyd* - I'm a fan of benches too.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm looking to buy a used cargo van and to set it up as an off-grid camper, with solar panels, battery bank, fridge, and a kitchen.    A lot of emphasis will be put in the cooking area.    I've looked at tons of You Tube videos the past couple of years on DIY cargo van conversion campers and boondockers so I've got pretty good ideas on set up and designs I want.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 31, 2017)

I know we had thread like that and there I know I posted my picks of the kitchen.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> I know we had thread like that and there I know I posted my picks of the kitchen.


This thread was started about a year ago. Maybe your pictures are on a previous page.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 31, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> This thread was started about a year ago. Maybe your pictures are on a previous page.



I already checked page by page.    He has not posted any pics on this thread.
I had lots of free time to waste this morning...


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 31, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> This thread was started about a year ago. Maybe your pictures are on a previous page.





Nope. Went thru whole thread.  Strange


----------



## Addie (Aug 31, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> I miss having a real kitchen... My tiny apartment kitchen is... well... functional...
> Stand in front of stove... turn half left for sink... turn half right for fridge...
> 
> Ross



I can understand that. We have so many studio apartments in this building, just like what your described. A kitchen so small, you are lucky to be able to even have enough room for a small cereal bowl on the counter.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 1, 2017)

*Charlie* perhaps you were using photobucket?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 1, 2017)

dragn, Charlie's post would still be there; the previously  posted photos would show as broken links.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 1, 2017)

Yes, *CG*, you're right.  Thought of that after I posted but was late with my chores.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 1, 2017)

Time flies when you're having fun *Charlie*!! You posted your kitchen pictures on a similar thread from *2006*. Pictures start on page 10. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/take-photos-of-your-kitchen-19470-10.html


----------



## caseydog (Dec 28, 2017)

Back in August 2017 on this thread, I posted a photo of my antique oak kitchen table (page 16). Years ago, I built a small table for my previous dog's bowls. When she died, I gave the set to my sister. Her dog died recently, and she gave the table and bowls back to me, for psycho-poodle. 

I built the table to match my antique kitchen table. Here is a picture. 

CD

.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 28, 2017)

That looks really nice Casey, and good job. What size dog did you have last time, and does psycho-poodle have to stand on his tipsy toes to eat and drink?


----------



## caseydog (Dec 28, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> That looks really nice Casey, and good job. What size dog did you have last time, and does psycho-poodle have to stand on his tipsy toes to eat and drink?



My previous dog was bigger, but not by much. Putting your dog's food on some kind of platform where they don't have to bend their necks down to eat is actually good for them. This table is just right. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 29, 2017)

*casey* you're the 2nd person I've heard that says it is good for them to not have to bend their necks.  I'm not sure the reasoning behind that, do you know?  I, myself, think it is completely un-natural. 

Horses have hay nets which are hung in trailers and sometimes their stalls, but having to lift their heads to eat is not really recommended. Dust and particles can get into their air passages while reaching out or up.  So other than temporary reasons it is not recommended. 

For dogs I sort of feel the same way.  Many of them bolt/gobble and yes, there are those that daintily eat each morsel, but generally speaking I would think that by having to swallow up and before grabbing the next piece would be less likely to end up going the wrong way down.  

On the other hand - I do have the water dish elevated and on a 13" tile, mainly for water issues with the floor. Works beautifully.

That being said... * love your matching tables!  Well done! *


----------



## caseydog (Dec 29, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> *casey* you're the 2nd person I've heard that says it is good for them to not have to bend their necks.  I'm not sure the reasoning behind that, do you know?  I, myself, think it is completely un-natural.
> 
> Horses have hay nets which are hung in trailers and sometimes their stalls, but having to lift their heads to eat is not really recommended. Dust and particles can get into their air passages while reaching out or up.  So other than temporary reasons it is not recommended.
> 
> ...



At the time I made the table, my dog was quite old, and older dogs seem to benefit most from a raised bowl. It provides them with a comfortable posture while eating. 

With any dog, the ideal height of the bowl depends on the size of the dog. The table I built is only about 5-inches tall, so my dog is standing with his neck straight, and his nose down, when he eats from it. 

Psycho-poodle is, as was his predecessor, a self-regulating, normal speed eater. Not a gulper. I keep his bowl full, and eat eats when he wants. I'm also lucky that he is not food sensitive. I can change his food any time, and he has no issues with it. He was begging me while I was eating some _Flamin-Hot Cheetos_, so I gave him one, thinking it would stop the begging. Wouldn't you know, he loved it. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 29, 2017)

Geez, how did I miss this thread?

Love everyone's places, btw!

For me, I still long for my kitchen in our old
house in Southern Arizona ...



... I think mostly because it was familiar.

But, our new home has a nice bright, light and airy feel to
it, just what we were looking for...


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 7, 2020)

*Bump*
We have a lot of new members since this thread petered out. Would you like to show us your kitchen? We'd love to see.


----------



## RCJoe (Aug 17, 2020)

My kitchen is a small galley with 11 ft total of counter space.  In the 9 ft of counter a 24" electric range, double basin stainless sink with space in between for ADC coffee pot and on the other side of the range racks for herbs, spices, and extracts.  To the other side is the basin's a Microwave. The counter turns 90 degrees with 2 feet of counter with the bread machine.  I have cabinets over and under with other kitchen equipment stored.  I don't really cook in my kitchen that much as I'm generally cooking at Church,or my three fraternal lodges which have commercial kitchens.   Kinda like Rock Lobster in his Deli.

So often I bring home left overs from these places so the microwave and sink get most of the kitchen action.  Best part of my kitchen is the million dollar view of the Ohio River.  I'm really no happy in the confinement of my own kitchen.

On my deck facing the river I've set up my outdoor grilling facility which has gas w/lava rocks,  my charcoal grill,  rotisserie, and smoker.  It gets more use as in the summer there are more daylight hours with pleasant weather/temp's.  

I have some photos but can't lay my hands on them right now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> *Bump*
> We have a lot of new members since this thread petered out. Would you like to show us your kitchen? We'd love to see.


Bumping this again! [emoji16] Any new members want to show us your kitchen?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 31, 2021)

No new kitchen, but is that what mine looks like when it's clean? I gotta stop stacking stuff all over...


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 31, 2021)

At this time of year I don't have much counter space, given all those bowls and trays of veggies from the garden.  Even on my range, I have trays, as I don't use it much when the AC is on -the induction burner, IP, and outside grill do most of the cooking.  Today, much of these get frozen, or into the dehydrator, after I get the last 2 trays out of that!  Then, time to get more. lol


----------

